# Wooden Pedal Blocks



## Boris (Sep 4, 2012)

What are some products that would be best to use to keep them preserved?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

A quality wood soap comes to mind. Antique stores sell all kinds of wood conditioners.
Flax soap?


----------



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2012)

*bee's wax*

Bee's wax for light duty or display, will result in mild darkening. Watco natural danish oil (or any danish oil) with a bee's top coat for regular use. The wax is non-invasive and is easy to apply and maintain. The oil will darken (and in most cases beautify) the wood, it will also preserve and prevent cracking.
-Scott


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will do!


----------

